# Grass ripping . How to discourage?



## glenm (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi, 
Sam (4 month old border collie) hs a habit of ripping up grass like a mad dog when playing with a ball or toy.

He'll bring the ball back, and rapidly alternate between the ball and ripping up the grass.

He mainly just throws the grass to one side, but is swallowing some of it.

This gives him diarrhea and make him sick. 

How can we discourage this? What is the best technique? distracting him with another toy does not work - he just has a very quick go at the grass, grabs the toy, drops it and has another go on the grass before he can be stopped.


----------



## tanglewood3 (Nov 13, 2012)

In his photo, that look in his eye says 'If they think i'm going to stop pulling grass, they can think again'. LOL

You've either got to interrupt it or give him something better to do.

Try keeping him on his lead when playing ball, so that you can get him back immediately. Trouble with collies is that once they've discovered something they enjoy, it becomes a learned behaviour very quickly.


----------



## glenm (Jan 13, 2013)

He certainly has mastered that look!

He mainly does it when he brings the ball back to me, rather than at a distance. He drops the ball, then rips up some grass - so quickly that it is difficult to stop him.

Even his favourite treats don't distract him until he has had a couple of rips of the grass...


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Hehe, I call my lot 'Dobergoats' because they are all bad for this.










I just re-direct them when they start doing it, when I see them start scratching at it, I call them with a toy. To be honest, we dont have a lot of grass left to eat


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes that's why there are so many bald patches in my paddock, especially on training days...!!

It seems to be a collie 'thing' and to be honest apart from keeping him on a lead, I don't think you'll stop him.


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

My colliex did this, I didn't realise it was a problem, take her anywhere near grass especialy if it had moss in it and she would dive right in. I just used to tell her off for weeding!

but she has totaly stopped now, doesn't do it at all, all I did was uh uh or push her away from that particular bit of grass with my foot, I just assumed she had grown out of it, Grass on the floor is pretty novel to a dog kept indoors after all.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheddar loves tearing up the garden, or burying bones...its not just the grass, but rose bushes, apricot trees and my beloved herb garden...its mint on his nose!










Can't have a smart garden with a Weimie around


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Twiggy said:


> Yes that's why there are so many bald patches in my paddock, especially on training days...!!
> 
> It seems to be a collie 'thing' and to be honest apart from keeping him on a lead, I don't think you'll stop him.


Yes i've seen many collie's indulge in this behaviour, it is very hard to stop the dog when it is in full flow snatching at the grass, so ideally you need to stop it happening. In my experience it is caused by frustration, collies live there life in quick time, so can find us quite slow. Are you going to training, Collies need loads of things to stretch their minds and challenge them, this will reduce frustration.


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

Freddy used to do this when he was a youngster, turned out to just be a faze with him though, he doesn't do it at all now.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Try using a ball on a rope. When he returns, grab the rope and have a tuggy play with him. This transitions the excitement of the chase and should help to keep his focus on you. 
(I`m assuming the ripping / grabbing is all part of the hunt instinct - having the tussle with a tuggy instead should replace it)


----------

